# Windows 8



## i3810jaz (20. Juni 2010)

Windows 8! Es gibt viele Fragen - ein Versuch Glarheit zu schaffen!


----------



## derP4computer (20. Juni 2010)

_Anderst:

Da Windows 7 ja auf Vista basiert und offiziel 6.1 heißt, tippe ich mal auf den Namen 7ista. 

Vielleicht ist es ja mein Gemütszustand, aber was soll mich das interessieren?

MfG
_


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Juni 2010)

@ derP4computer was denkst du welche bit Versionen rauskommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen i3810jaz


----------



## derP4computer (20. Juni 2010)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> @ derp4computer was denkst du welche bit versionen rauskommen.


128/256 Bit


----------



## domi-germany (20. Juni 2010)

64, 128 bit Jahr 2012 würde ich mal sagen  
das mit 128 bit könnte ja sein habs i-wo ma gelesen


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Juni 2010)

@derP4computer hast du irgent welche drogen zu dir genommen 
@domi-germany hab ich zwar auch aber genau so fiele Seiten schreiben nur 64bit meiner meinung kommt 128bit frühestens 2014 und ist nicht Massenkompatibel weils ein neues xp 64bit ist


----------



## der Türke (20. Juni 2010)

> 128/256 Bit





> 128 bit Jahr 2012 würde ich mal sagen
> das mit 128 bit könnte ja sein habs i-wo ma gelesen


Egal was ihr Nehmt, nehmt weniger davon...!

also es wird eine 64bit bs 32bit version geben, da es kein Spiel auf der welt 128 oder drüber Kompatibel ist, braucht das NIEMAND!


----------



## derP4computer (20. Juni 2010)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> @derP4computer hast du irgent welche drogen zu dir genommen


Fußball und Bier. Früher habe ich mal zu viel LDS genommen.
Das mit der 128/256 Bit Version war eigentlich ein Scherz.! 
Sorry wenn ich dich .........
Ich denke in den nächsten Jahren bleibt es bei 32/64 Bit.
MfG


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Juni 2010)

des mit den Drogen war auch ein scherz aber ich konnts mir es nicht verkneifen es reinzu schreiben.  (Sorry @ derP4computer)


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Juni 2010)

ich glaub irgend wo gelesen zu haben das nur noch 64bit versionen rauskommen, kann man ja auch ab 2gib ram benutzten, 32bit laüft aus, jeder drecks computer hat 4gib oder mehr


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Juni 2010)

[x] 64 bit später als 2012

128 bit wäre sicher nett. Wirklich glauben daran tue ich aber nicht.


----------



## herethic (20. Juni 2010)

[x]64, 128 bit Jahr 2012

Allerdings kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen dass es Windows 8 heißen wird.Das nächste MS-OS das eine Zahl im Namen haben wird,wid wohl Windows 12.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Juni 2010)

[X]64, 128 bit Jahr 2012

Damit wird dann hoffentlich ganz von x86 weg gegangen. Über 20 Jahre gibt es x86 CPU´s und ein entsprechendes OS seit Windows 95?!. So ganz langsam sollte da mal von abschied genommen werden. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten 128Bit CPU´s von AMD auf den Markt kommen. Gehe mal davon aus, dass die wieder vor Intel kommen, wie es auch bei 64Bit der Fall war.


----------



## Superwip (21. Juni 2010)

128Bit sind langfristig (min. 15-20 Jahre) im Desktopbereich nicht zu erwarten, falls sie überhaupt jemals kommen- die RAM Begrenzung von 64-Bit wird wohl langfristig (zumindestens im Desktop Bereich wohl nie) keine Rolle spielen und es gibt ja eigentlich noch nichtmal richtige 64Bit Desktop CPUs; die sind alle letztenendes nur "mehr als 32Bit", wenns darum geht könnte man hier auch schon ohne die Software über den Haufen zu werfen einiges herausholen

Und denkt nur mal, wie lange es von den ersten 32 Bit Systemen bis zum Etablieren von 64 Bit gedauert hat bzw. immernoch dauert

Und... ohne 128 Bit CPUs macht ein 128 Bit System keinen Sinn und aktuell sind keine 128 Bit CPUs angekündigt...

Ich kann mir daher nicht vorstellen, dass es von Windows 8 oder auch nur 9 eine 128 Bit Version geben wird

Und 32 Bit... hat Microsoft nich verlautbart, dass es noch ein letztes Mal eine 32 Bit Version geben wird (warum auch immer...)?



> Damit wird dann hoffentlich ganz von x86 weg gegangen. Über 20 Jahre gibt es x86 CPU´s und ein entsprechendes OS seit Windows 95?!. So ganz langsam sollte da mal von abschied genommen werden. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten 128Bit CPU´s von AMD auf den Markt kommen. Gehe mal davon aus, dass die wieder vor Intel kommen, wie es auch bei 64Bit der Fall war.


 
Hm... x86 gibt es sogar noch wesentlich länger... die x86-Architektur wurde 1978 mit Intels erster 16-Bit-CPU, dem 8086 eingeführt, 1985 folgte mit dem 80386 der erste x86 32 Bit CPU

Man hat ja schon in den 1990ern zum Teil versucht auf PPC zu wechseln, leider erfolglos- der PPC ist bei den Namensgebenden PCs damals aus dem selben Grund gescheitert, wie er (oder eine andere Architektur) auch heute scheitern würde: Mit einem Architekturwechsel würde sämtliche Software inkompatibel und könnte nurnoch leistungsfressend und ineffizient emuliert werden


----------



## i3810jaz (25. Juni 2010)

ich denke auch nicht das es 128bit geschreiben das war sicher ein missverständnis oder MS will einfach nur aufsehen erregen das man mal für Windows und wenns das "reinzufällig" kein 128bit hat trozdem kauft weil man schon gespart hat.  Den wie schon gesagt die 64bit Technik ist noch lange nicht am limmit (vieleicht in 10-20 Jahren) Aber dann wird sich keiner sich noch 128bit kaufen (und auch keiner Programmieren!) Den dann sind die Quanten PC nicht mehr weit. Und für ein "Jährchen" lohnt sich auch kein 128bit. Oder?


----------



## Oxygen (4. Juli 2010)

ich denke wenn schon et maxime 128 bit die niemanden etwas bringen würden. denn eine 128bit-Version lohnt sich erst wenn die gesamte hardwarebranche darauf umgestiegen ist.


----------



## i3810jaz (8. Juli 2010)

ja das mit den 128bit ist einfach nur zum aufsehen eregen. Bin zwar kein mac oder linux fan aber diese aktion war mehr als unnötig!! (Beziungsweise "ist")


----------

